# Educate me on guaranteed rates



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

For guaranteed rates, the issue of acceptance rate and remaining online are clear.

What i dont understand is the condition that you must do at least one trip per hour or average of a trip per hour.

Is it that you must Do 1 trip per hour of AVailable trips OR of trips they provide.

In other words. If i am online for 10 hours And i dont get any pings Do i still get paid $120?

If answer is NO, then WHAT is the point of the Guaranteed rates?

If answer is YES, does it mean i can go to a peripheral area, keep the phone ON for 24 hrs and make 24x12 ?


----------



## luckykid (Jan 9, 2015)

You need to hit the minimum number of rides for that hour. I am having an argument right now with support and they are claiming I am one ride short, even though their summary shows the proper amount.


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

to continue this...when is the trip considered? when i accept ping? when i start the trip? or when i end the trip? i assume if i start a trip at 7:58 and end at 7:05 this will not count for both hours... and that brings another question...how are the hours calculated? does an hour start when i sign on? or does it go from the top of the hour? I also dont see anyway for us to see or prove how long we are logged on.. Lots of gray area ...


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> For guaranteed rates, the issue of acceptance rate and remaining online are clear.
> 
> What i dont understand is the condition that you must do at least one trip per hour or average of a trip per hour.
> 
> ...


The point of the guarantee is to never reach it and never pay it. One ride per hour is out of your control and unattainable with millions of drivers on every corner. This is actually what happened with the taxi industry - over saturation of cars led to regulations and medalions just to control the over supply. Same thing for the fares - they are set and controlled by the cities for the same reasons - public safety. At .75 per mile you can't afford to put gas in the car or a carwash let alone put new brakes or tires on. Hopefully city councils all over will look into this public danger and take these ****ers out. Some cities and states are waking up to that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

An Education On Uber's Bogus Guarantees:

*Uber refuses to pay guaranteed bonuses to drivers*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-refuses-to-pay-guaranteed-bonuses-to-drivers.6351/


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> For guaranteed rates, the issue of acceptance rate and remaining online are clear.
> 
> What i dont understand is the condition that you must do at least one trip per hour or average of a trip per hour.
> 
> ...


The answer is NO. You will not get paid unless you meet their criteria. You must get 1 ride every calendar hour. If you don't, you don't get the guarantee. It doesn't matter if you average more than 1 per hour, if you go 1 hour without a ride, you don't qualify. You must make riders appear out of thin air!

It's basically set up for you to fail.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I've never qualified for their guarantees.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't worry about the guarantee, they will be pulled in a few weeks.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Keithsm2 said:


> to continue this...when is the trip considered? when i accept ping? when i start the trip? or when i end the trip? i assume if i start a trip at 7:58 and end at 7:05 this will not count for both hours... and that brings another question...how are the hours calculated? does an hour start when i sign on? or does it go from the top of the hour? I also dont see anyway for us to see or prove how long we are logged on.. Lots of gray area ...


Check your prior invoices. I think it is considered when the ping comes in.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Just do some searches. Based on what I have seen most people do not get them. The big one used to be the acceptance rate. There was some "glitch" where if the guarantee required a 80% acceptance rate Uber would commonly claim you had a 78% acceptance rate. Think about it. How are you going to prove otherwise?


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

youre right...those appear to show times that ping came in...


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree...its been hard to get the guarantees...I only have one to refer to and that was a driver referral.. took awhile to get it...( depends on which support person ya get ). a friend of mine got the new driver bonus and Cotton bowl guarantee....I believe both took support to get it... but finally did get it..


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked

That is what our guarantee conditions are. You have to average one trip an hour, not do one trip an hour. If you work 10 hours and take 10 trips that is averaging one per hour.

The two to worry most about are the 90% and the 50 minutes. If you go to the bathroom, take your phone so that you do not accidentally miss a ping and don't log off because of the 50 minutes.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

and the averaging one an hour won't be easy right now either. I was on 4 hours last night and not one ping. Every time I checked the rider app there were at least 18 cars available. For our city, that is a lot of unused inventory.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> You have to average one trip an hour, not do one trip an hour. If you work 10 hours and take 10 trips that is averaging one per hour.


Do you have an email from Uber stating this?

From 8am to 5pm yesterday, I completed 2 trips!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Do you have an email from Uber stating this?
> 
> From 8am to 5pm yesterday, I completed 2 trips!


That is the quote from the uber e mail.

How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips








Must average at least 1 trip/hour








Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

You were on from 8 to 5 so 9 hours, you would have needed to complete 9 trips for the guarantee. 

The only way to work the guarantee is to not be on in non peak hours. Hours sitting around with no or few pings mean you have to be able to make it up with rides in peak hours. If get two pings in nine hours, you'll need to get 7 more than 1 per hour the rest of the day and you would make the guarantee for the whole time. Just not sure that is possible anymore.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is your education. Forget about it!


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

Does anyone know how cancels impact the guarantee? Does a cancel count as a missed ride (hurting your 90%) or is it not calculated in?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Carlos Xavier said:


> Does anyone know how cancels impact the guarantee? Does a cancel count as a missed ride (hurting your 90%) or is it not calculated in?


Logic says no it would not count against acceptance, but then logic does not seem to be an Uber strong suit. An accepted then cancelled ride would not be considered a trip either.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Simple answer: uber guarantees are bull. Its like a mirage you will always seem close to one but never quite get it


----------

